# Lowly Worm Knitting Pattern



## janechris (Jun 5, 2011)

I have made Lowly 3 times, changing him slightly every time so please use this as a guideline only. I knit him in DK and worsted weight yarn so adjust your needle size accordingly to get a nice, tight knit. The pattern instructions are for worsted weight. I have never written out a pattern so hope this works for you. I knit him flat and then seamed him.

3.5 mm/4 US needles

Small amounts of worsted weight yarn in brown, green, blue, red and white.

Small amount of felt to make hat, belt , collar and bow tie.

Cast on 20 stitches in white

Row 1-6 garter stitch to create sole of shoe-white will always be in garter

Row 7-k 8 in red, k 4 in white, k 8 in red ( beginning of the red body of shoe which will be done in stocking stitch)

Row 8-p 8 white, k 4 red, purl 8 white

Rows 9-12- repeat rows 7 & 8

Row 13- k 7 red, cast off 1 st red, cast off 4 st white, cast off 1 st red, k 7 st red - 14 st remaining for ankle of shoe- this creates a gap across the top of the shoe which you sew up when finishing

Row 14-purl across in red, knitting tightly to draw gap closed.

Row15-knit in red

Row 16-purl in red-shoe is done

Row 17- switch to green for pants and knit for 4 1/2 inches in stocking stitch

Switch to blue for shirt and knit 3 inches

Switch to brown and knit for 2 1/2 inches

Cast off. 
To finish, use mattress stitch to join seam. Stuff as you go. For his head I stuffed it a little bigger than the body and bent it forward. Sew across gap on top of shoe and then use white yarn to make a lace. The hat, collar, bow tie and belt I used felt and buttons for eyes.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

He is one "Cool Dude" Thanx for sharing...


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

thats so cute! love his shoe!


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Brilliant. Love his shoe.


----------



## janechris (Jun 5, 2011)

I thought he was ready to move onto a high top shoe.


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

Great :thumbup: Lowly was a favorite of my daughter's years and years ago. You've done a fantastic job knitting him :!:


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Cute, cute, cute! I never thought I'd say a worm was adorable, but these two are.


----------



## Caroleca (May 6, 2014)

What is the mattress stitch? Love the worms!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

how cute! thanks.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

So cute!!! Thanks you so much for sharing. The shoe is great.
Marge


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Oh my gosh, so cute.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Adorable.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Fantastic. Thanks for sharing this great pattern.
Pam


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks so much!! I'm going to make this for my grandkids for Christmas :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

This is sooo cute! Thank for sharing.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Just too cute, lol! Love him, will have to make one, maybe for myself. Thank you!


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

So cute


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Until yesterday I had never heard of Lowly Worm....then when I was at a garage sale I saw him wrapped around several of the books that were about him. How cool was that?


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

I keep telling myself I'm not going to print out any more patterns, then something so very very cute like your Lowly Worm comes along and I fire up my printer. Thanks!!


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

I have never heard of this worm but he is so cute, thank you for sharing


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Really cute! I love the sneaker!!!!


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks. I know a little boy who will love this.


----------



## Indian2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Great.....my grandsons would love him. Thanks for sharing.  :thumbup:


----------



## angel210 (Jan 26, 2011)

Darling, if you stuff it with bird seed bet it would made a cute draft buster.


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, one I just have to make. Just darling.


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you so much for the pattern! My GKs will love him!!!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Lowly Worm is a Richard Scarry character, isn't he? My kids loved those books. (They are both past 35 now!)


----------



## janechris (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes Lowly is a Richard Scarry character. My kids were raised on his books and now their kids are big fans. Lowly is a great role model as he has good manners and is very helpful. What would Lowly do has become a nudge for my grandson and granddaughter to maybe rethink their actions.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Great pictures of your Grands!


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=aaplw&p=mattress+stitch+knitting


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

He's gorgeous, thank you so much for the pattern.


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

Your Lowly is so cute, and your grandchildren are beautiful! My children had many Richard Scary books when they were little and I recognized Lowly immediately. Thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## dvcafton (May 14, 2014)

That is adorable!! THanks for posting!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

This really has made me smile. I've been looking for some small toys for our "king" and "queen" to give to children at events and Lowly, with some medieval adaptations would be cute.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

So adorable!


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

I KNEW I recognized Lowly Worm ... Richard Scary, of course! My children also loved his books. Thanks again for sharing something so wonderful.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing and taking the time to write the pattern down. He is adorable and I can't wait to knit him and introduce him to my GD. I may make them for the local library.

Thanks again!!!   :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

>>>I may make them for the local library.<<<

What a splendid idea!


----------



## janquito (Apr 22, 2011)

I have always thought he was cute - you did a great job!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you; thank you; THANK YOU !!!!!


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks, my GD was afraid of worms so I gave her a book about this worm. She is no longer afraid, and will love to see it here. Thanks.


----------



## Suzipaint (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks so much for this pattern of Lowly Worm. I had copied the pic and pattern to my iPad after your Post so I would be able to find it easily. My grandson has several Richard Scarry books featuring Lowly Worm, especially a bath book. He plays games on my iPad and was flipping through my Photos when he found the picture of Lowly. He is only 2 1/2 years and got so excited when he saw it! I told him I would try to make it and he said, "make Lowly, Nana!" As in -- immediately, if not sooner! As I began to stitch the body, he would scoot close to me and try to snuggle what I had made (several different times) -- it was so sweet. I just had to get it made ASAP!! That was Friday and here is my version. He hasn't seen it yet so I'm hoping he will like it. Sorry for the large size pic. (I couldn't figure out how to reduce the size.) Again, thanks. Suzi


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Suzi, this is so cute. I'm sure he will pass the test with your GS. It was a cute story. This pattern worked great for you!


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

janechris said:


> I have made Lowly 3 times, changing him slightly every time so please use this as a guideline only. I knit him in DK and worsted weight yarn so adjust your needle size accordingly to get a nice, tight knit. The pattern instructions are for worsted weight. I have never written out a pattern so hope this works for you. I knit him flat and then seamed him.
> 
> 3.5 mm/4 US needles
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for a cute pattern.


----------

